# evaporated cane juice and naturally milled cane sugar



## Rikki Jean (Jul 15, 2005)

are these just sneaky words for refined sugar? i see them in a lot of processed organic products...


----------



## snowbunny (May 25, 2005)

Evaporated cane juice is not refined, but still is sugar.


----------



## Rikki Jean (Jul 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snowbunny* 
Evaporated cane juice is not refined, but still is sugar.

so would it be on the same level as rapadura?


----------



## snowbunny (May 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rikki Jean* 
so would it be on the same level as rapadura?

From what I understand, and I hope someone will correct me if I'm wrong, Rapadura is just a brand name for evaporated cane juice.


----------



## Rikki Jean (Jul 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snowbunny* 
From what I understand, and I hope someone will correct me if I'm wrong, Rapadura is just a brand name for evaporated cane juice.

iiirc, it _is_ actually called rapadura, but the german co. rapunzel trademarked it, so no one else can use the name. something like that. now it's all making sense to me!


----------



## Rikki Jean (Jul 15, 2005)

so, we're settled on evaporated cane juice. anyone have any input on "naturally milled sugar"?


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

no, in my experience rapadura/ sucanat and evap. cane juice are not the same thing. evap cane juice looks just like 'blond' sugar. rapadura or sucanat are a lot like dirt (they taste better than dirt, lol).


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Evaporated cane juice(aka naturally milled sugar) is a less processed substitute for white sugar. Rapadura or Sucanat are less processed substitutes for brown sugar. At least that's how we've found they work in recipes.

I'm still trying to decide if the evap cane juice is worth the extra money over cheap white sugar- I've been buying the less processed stuff for years but I'm not sure the grocery money wouldn't be better spent on more nutrient-dense stuff.


----------

